
Now, Everyone Can Be Stupid for 15 Minutes of Fame -- WSJ on Guy Kawasaki - vlad
http://www.startupjournal.com/ecommerce/ecommerce/20070517-gomes.html
======
create_account
Kawasaki gets to be stupid for more than 15 minutes.

I hope he's enjoying making a fool out of himself while mocking everyone who's
working on web companies.

It's an act that's going to wear thin, fast.

------
neuro
man, talk about jumping the shark...

------
vlad
I don't think "everybody can be stupid for 15 minutes of fame" applies, as few
poor or rich people are going to throw out 12 grand on a startup that is all
hype, where the growth is supposed to come from tons of publicity, not by
improving the product. (As that would increase the cost beyond 12 grand, and
he wouldn't be able to brag about it any more.) They call him an
entrepreneurism expert, forgetting that he's a VC.

The writer then says that Kawasaki can pay that amount in a few speeches, or
write a book about the failed experience that will make way more than that
expense. I'm sorry, but that doesn't sound like something everybody can do. :)

